# bathtub drain leaking



## Jerry bergen (Sep 3, 2007)

I recently found my bathtub is leaking from the drain . I cut a hole in the ceiling to get access. How do I stop the leak? Is it a matter of just getting some putty and resealing it? Not sure what to do. Any help would be great.
also ( same tub) my faucet is also leaking. What can i do for that as well?


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Jerry,
Old plumber's putty will dry out and the tub "flexing" due to people and water weight in the tub can cause it to start leaking. 
To seal the tub drain, you just need to unscrew the drain counter-clockwise, clean out the old plumber's putty and replace it.
If you don't have the proper drain tool (most don't), you can use the handles of a pair of channel-lock pliers down in the crosspieces of the drain and use a screwdriver in the plier teeth for leverage to unscrew the drain.
You might want to loosen the old putty by heating it with a hair dryer first.
_If you break out the crosspieces, you will have to buy a new drain._
Once you've cleaned off all of the old putty, roll a roll of new plumber's putty about the size of a pencil in your hands and wrap it around the depression around the tub drain hole, then tighten the drain down on it.
We need to know the brand and type of faucet before we can help with that. Single handle? Dual handles?
Mike


----------



## Jerry bergen (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Mike that helps alot. As for the faucet it is a single handle and it has a moen handle . I took the handle off and the chrome plate off and all I can see is what looks like to be a valve / Not sure if thats the problem or not.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Moen will have cartridge that needs replacing.
Do you see a U-type clip holding something in place?
Turn the water OFF before you start trying to remove the cartridge of course. Once you get it out, take it to a store and get one exactly like it.
Sometimes you might need a Moen cartridge puller to get them out, but you might get it out with channel-locks.
Mike


----------



## johnnydow (Apr 17, 2011)

*Help*

My tub is leaking also, and it sounds like an easy fix, Will buy the putty tomorrow and do it. Thanks


----------

